
High-tech glasses help surgeons see cancer cells (2014) - DrScump
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/272579.php
======
foofoo55
Novodaq has been using fluorescence imaging to identify cancer cells for
years, but with endoscopy. [1] They bought a company called Xillix who brought
the technology to market in the early 2000's. [2] Xillix was created from some
technology out of the University of British Columbia in the late 1980's. [3]

Putting this into glasses is very cool, makes one wonder why Novodaq didn't do
this.

[1] [http://novadaq.com/products/pinpoint-endoscopic-
fluorescence...](http://novadaq.com/products/pinpoint-endoscopic-fluorescence-
imaging) [2][http://www.marketwired.com/press-release/novadaq-
completes-p...](http://www.marketwired.com/press-release/novadaq-completes-
purchase-of-xillixs-portfolio-of-fluorescence-endoscopy-patents-tsx-
ndq-922161.htm)
[3][http://www.bctechnology.com/investor/scripts/xillix.cfm](http://www.bctechnology.com/investor/scripts/xillix.cfm)

